# Some seedlings and flasks...



## luis mendoza (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi friends....

I just want to show you some seedlings and flasks "Home made". As you can imagine I don´t have any technology, the kitchen is a good place for preparing some desserts like these. Actually are twelve photos and this is the first one:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luismendoza/5832855821/in/photostream

Smile and be always happy !!!!

luis


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 14, 2011)

nice


----------



## Marc (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice pictures and thanks for sharing.

Are you growing these seedlings in pure lava rock? It doesn't look like an organic substrate to me.


----------



## Justin (Jun 14, 2011)

great pics, that is an awesome accomplishment.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, what do you do with them all? What a lovely grow area too.:clap:


----------



## paphreek (Jun 14, 2011)

The Paphiopedilum Nitens! What a group of specimens!:drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome to STF from NYC. Nice production area. Where are you located?


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 14, 2011)

That is a beautiful space!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2011)

That is very impressive!


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2011)

You've been busy:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 14, 2011)

:clap::clap:WAAAAY To GO!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## luis mendoza (Jun 14, 2011)

Marc said:


> Nice pictures and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Are you growing these seedlings in pure lava rock? It doesn't look like an organic substrate to me.



Yes Marc, it's only lava, most of them are there from the very beginning. I like inorganic substrates too much, the mortality rate often is zero. I use exclusively organic in terrestrials.


----------



## luis mendoza (Jun 14, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow, what do you do with them all? What a lovely grow area too.:clap:



Tom, I share some of these little plants with my friends in Mexico, but I have to think about something else, orchids are everywhere at home !!!
Thanks ....


----------



## luis mendoza (Jun 14, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Welcome to STF from NYC. Nice production area. Where are you located?



Eric, I live in Michoacán, Uruapan a city almost as beautiful as NY, :rollhappy:


----------



## luis mendoza (Jun 14, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap:WAAAAY To GO!!! :clap::clap:




Oppppsss!! Super Moderator, noooo, there are too many things for learning, four years flasking is just a moment .


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 14, 2011)

You're too modest!
How many flasks do you have there? and how many different species?


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck with your well grown youngsters!!!! You have great pics of a lot of lovely plants in your stream; I esp. like the Laelias and Lycaste ...!!! Jean


----------



## luis mendoza (Jun 15, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> You're too modest!
> How many flasks do you have there? and how many different species?



This place has something like four hundred flasks, I have another one maybe with two hundred more. You can see the next pictures, here I show you some of my "older little plants", they're in tiny baskets, too made at home obviously. Actually I don't know the number of species, but maybe 80: Laelia tenebrosa, Laelia anceps (Sanderiana), Galeandra greenwoodiana, Laelia purpurata, Cattleya warneri, Cattleya intermedia, Rossioglossum wiliamsianum, etc. etc.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luismendoza/5836636686/in/photostream

is it something crazy?:sob:


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 15, 2011)

*Your growing area is simply amazing! :drool:*
Looks like "Seedlingsheaven" !


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2011)

luis mendoza said:


> Eric, I live in Michoacán, Uruapan a city almost as beautiful as NY, :rollhappy:



Entonces, bien venido. I lived with a family as an summer exchange student in Amecameca, Mexico.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 20, 2011)

Lovely set up! 

How do you do your flasking? You mentioned doing it in the kitchen, is that right? Could you post any pictures of the apparatus you use?

I'm very keen to get into doing my own flasks, and seeing how you do it would be very valuable.


----------



## luis mendoza (Jun 21, 2011)

PaulS said:


> Lovely set up!
> 
> How do you do your flasking? You mentioned doing it in the kitchen, is that right? Could you post any pictures of the apparatus you use?
> 
> I'm very keen to get into doing my own flasks, and seeing how you do it would be very valuable.



Hi Paul...
Yes, the work is made in the kitchen, what I mean is that I use the sterile air that surrounds the flame of the stove to sow the seeds or, in any case, transport small plants from a flask to another. To sterilize all the material ( flasks, media, spoons, etc) a pressure cooker is enough. Whenever possible I will take some pictures to show you something of the procedure.If we analyze, actually, all kitchens are basically a laboratory.


----------



## Ray (Jun 22, 2011)

luis mendoza said:


> Hi Paul...
> If we analyze, actually, all kitchens are basically a laboratory.


I particularly like the experiments I can eat!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 23, 2011)

luis mendoza said:


> I use the sterile air that surrounds the flame of the stove to sow the seeds or, in any case, transport small plants from a flask to another.



You have me really curious, now!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 24, 2011)

This collection of photos is magnificent, Luis! Thank you so much for sharing them with us! Welcome to Slippertalk! We are very glad to have someone from Mexico here! I must come down there sometime and see the orchids!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 24, 2011)

Impressive, Luis! Do show us your kitchen laboratory in the process - we would all be much impressed, I think. I would never have thought it could be that simple to create a sterile enough environment without a lab setup!


----------



## luis mendoza (Jun 25, 2011)

chrismende said:


> This collection of photos is magnificent, Luis! Thank you so much for sharing them with us! Welcome to Slippertalk! We are very glad to have someone from Mexico here! I must come down there sometime and see the orchids!



Thanks Cris, Mexico has a good number of orchids, especially epiphytes, although there are some slippers, they're counted and there is only one of them in my collection. Welcome to Mexico. I love photography but I'm just trying to learn.


----------



## luis mendoza (Jun 25, 2011)

chrismende said:


> Impressive, Luis! Do show us your kitchen laboratory in the process - we would all be much impressed, I think. I would never have thought it could be that simple to create a sterile enough environment without a lab setup!




Chris, the area that remains sterile covers only about 20 cm around the flames. The kitchen must be kept very clean, one can use an ultraviolet lamp to kill many germs in the environment. I use sterile gown and gloves; there is one person who helps me to manipulate not sterile material . I'll show you, give me time please.


----------

